# "HELP".........I am feeling strongly toward a 29" Bike.....is there a down side...??



## Sourdough (May 22, 2010)

I am 64 years old, and quit biking 10 years ago and sold my Pro Flex "Beast". Now I have been smitten with a 29" Mt. Bike. The question is: what is the down side (Negative) other that harder to get the pig rolling. It goes on sale Sunday, and I'm feeling the need for some downhill speed. Any negatives to a 29'incher..........:dunno:


----------



## Aemilia (May 27, 2010)

Does it fit? Will it do what you need? Other than needing a less-standard tire, I haven't read of any downside, assuming it does what you want. Is there a nice guarentee in case you get it home and it doesn't work out? Of course, I don't think there is any bad reason to buy a bike ...


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I have bike-toured on Mtn.Bikes for years, both highway, gravel and back-country. If you feel that the bike is comfortable and will do exactly what you think you want to do, then I would say that there would be no negatives to worry about.

Personally, I like to have as many gears as possible on the bike for the most range in putting leg-power to the terrain, so, if your choice has greater than 15 speeds (18, 21, you get the idea) you shouldn't have any troubles riding anywhere you want.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

I'd try to get some real information on that. There's a group of bicyclists about to leave from here to ride the Continental Divide from Canada and Mexico, and I've been part of their chat room since I'm helping coordinate things on this end. Some of those guys debated and agonized for weeks about whether to go with the 29" or not. It did seem to be an important issue. I wish I could tell you why, but they were so technically over my head that I stuck to things like when and who needed to be met at the airport or train station!


----------



## Sourdough (May 22, 2010)

Thanks for the input. The bike will mostly be used to get off of Mountains. I like to do day hikes, but loose track of time, and end up in the back of a valley at near dark, very tired, and spent, and having to hike 8 more miles down hill, which is a 2-hour project, when already tired and beat. I could be off the mountain in 12 minutes with a bike.

So the bike would be pushed up the Mt. & then stashed in the bushes, Hike all day, and ride out.


----------



## Sourdough (May 22, 2010)

Well, Yesterday I "laid-a-way" the bike, as for some strange reason they would not just sell it over the phone with a credit card, O'Well. Now I need a Heavy Duty Rear rack that will clear the 29" tire. Any ideas, or any bike sites with info on equipping a 29" bike.......? Thanks.


----------



## Sourdough (May 22, 2010)

Well, I drove the 100+ Miles to Anchorage, too fetch my new 29" Diamondback "Overdrive". Anchorage Sucks, But I love my new bike.


----------



## bstickler92 (Apr 15, 2010)

Sourdough said:


> Well, I drove the 100+ Miles to Anchorage, too fetch my new 29" Diamondback "Overdrive". Anchorage Sucks, But I love my new bike.


congrats on the new bike!!
i'm debating a new one because mine's starting to go, rear axle snapped a couple days ago and the spare wheel is a little shaky. quick question, how tight is too tight on the bearings of a bike wheel?


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

Whats the deal with a 29"? knowing nada about bikes I gotta ask.. is it a bigger wheel then most? better for taller folks?....


----------



## bstickler92 (Apr 15, 2010)

HozayBuck said:


> Whats the deal with a 29"? knowing nada about bikes I gotta ask.. is it a bigger wheel then most? better for taller folks?....


if i'm not mistaken, the usual tire size for most bikes is 26", thats what mine is. i guess the 29 is just bigger and better, could get better speed out of the same gears i guess


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

I have asked Santa to bring me a bike this year, if it is in our budget. I want a cart to pull behind, but know I'll have to wait on that, unless Hubby makes one for me. I just feel we will soon need simpler transportation.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Clarice said:


> I want a cart to pull behind, but know I'll have to wait on that, unless Hubby makes one for me.


Great idea!


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

Update: I got my bike for Christmas. I am so excited. I rode it for 5 miles first time out. I haven't ridden in 50 yrs. and have never had a new bike until now. Thanks Santa.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Clarice said:


> I got my bike for Christmas. I am so excited. I rode it for 5 miles first time out. I haven't ridden in 50 yrs.


:2thumb: :2thumb: :2thumb:


----------

